# Giant indian mantis



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Hia guys im just wondering where you recommend getting theese from?
iv been looking into them and they seem quite interesting.
Has anyone kept any either. pictures would be a plus!

thanks: victory:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Here,very good

Entrance


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

you mean Grandis.Giant Asian?one of the easiest species to keep


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have them for sale £3.50 2nd instar on my site


----------

